# Xclio A380 Plus: Need fan help



## guittarzzan (Apr 19, 2008)

Hi, 

I just built my first computer in the Xclio case and am scratching my head over the fan in the top of the case and the large one on the removeable side panel.
Currently, the fan on the front of the case that sits below the removeable drive bays is working fine. The one on the top of case and side panel are not working, but the blue lights are on. 
The manual gives barely any info on fan connections so I'm at your mercy here. Coming from the fans are a large 4 pin power connector like the ones that fit eide drives etc. This large connector only has two small wires attached to it. The other cable coming from the fans are a small 3 pin connector. 
As of now, I only have the larger of the two connectors connected to the power supply and as I said, the blue lights come on for the fans, but the fans don't spin. 
Are both of those cables supposed to be connected or is it one or the other? The small, 3 pin connector coming from the top fan has a cable that's only about 2 inches long and not even close to being long enough to reach the mobo. 
Can someone fill me in on what my proper connections should be to get these fans working?
If it helps, the mobo is the Asus P5WDG2 WS Professional.

thanks in advance,
Steve


----------



## magnethead (Mar 18, 2006)

have you tried giving them a hand start to see if they're not getting enough voltage? I know antec's fans require a 5V start volt but can run on 3 volts. If my fan controller is turned down too far, my front fans will do as you're describing until i bump it up to 5 volts and back down.


----------



## guittarzzan (Apr 19, 2008)

I haven't messed with anything in bios etc. At this point, I'm not even sure if I connect one of the connectors or both. I don't know a ton about this stuff and don't want to fry my mobo by connecting a cable I'm not supposed to. I would assume that the large 4 pin connector attached to the ps cable would be all I needed.
Is the smaller, 3 pin cable just for if I want to control fan speed etc? I could care less about controlling the speed as long as it's spinning at a reasonable speed. I just want it to spin and move some air. 
Can someone enlighten me on the two cables and what they're for?

thanks.


----------



## magnethead (Mar 18, 2006)

are there 3 wires going to the 3 pin connector, or just a single (yellow) one? 

Typically, if theres 3 wires, it's one or the other (fan speed control being the difference). if there's only 1 wire going to it, then that's only for tach, and not exactly needed.

like i said, the only time mine do anythign close to that, is if the start voltage is too low.


----------



## guittarzzan (Apr 19, 2008)

Both the large, 4 pin connector and the small, 3 pin connector only have 2 wires attached to each. Both connectors have one red and one black wire.


----------



## Aids40k (Nov 22, 2008)

sorry if this is months and months outta date, ive had the same problem - the three pin plugs into the fan controller and the 4 pin is for power. without both plugged in, the fan for some reason doesnt start atall and makes a moaning noise. hope that clears stuff up for people!


----------

